# Neb treatment



## REVELLE (Nov 21, 2011)

Can I bill CPT 94640 along with the facility E/M code for the facility side of ER?  Or is it included in the E/M for the facility side?  On encoder pro in the note section it states "EXCLUDES: Separate identifiable evaluation and management servive (99201-99499 [99224, 99225, 99226])" so i'm thinking I can bill it with a modifier 25.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 30, 2011)

I do here at the hospital ER I work in. we always use the E/M with a -25 modifier, since the neb has an "S" status indicator. If they do 2 or more nebs that day, don;t forget to apply the -76 modifier the the additional ned code(s)


----------

